# 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€



## phqish (21. August 2012)

*24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

wie der titel bereits sagt, suche ich den besten Gaming-Monitor für unter 300€.

Monitor wird für folgende Sachen gebraucht:

.)Spielen der aktuellen Pc-titel am Markt (BF3,MW3,Crysis3,Assassins Creed 3) & auch kommender PC-Spiele OHNE SCHLIEREN & RUCKLER!!

.)Filmschauen in FULL-HD Auflösung ( weis zwar, dass das fast überall draufsteht, aber in der Praxis sind einige ja doch wesentlich schärfer als andere).

.) Hin & wieder Fotobearbeitung.

.) Größe sollte zwischen 24-27 Zoll liegen!! (habe genug platz & will das mögliche Spiel- & Filmschauvergnügen so richtig auskosten)


Erwartete Spezifikationen:

.)Gute Reaktionszeit & hoher Kontrast ( h sehr wichtig für spielen )

.)Sollte wenn möglich matt sein (sitze direkt neben Fenster & habe sonst Spiegelung auf Monitor)

.)Anschluss sollte HDMI sein (bester für Gaming, da Signal in der Grafikkarte Digital. Wird Digital an den Monitor übertragen[Besseres spielerlebnis)

lg & danke, Phqish


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*



> .)Anschluss sollte HDMI sein (bester für Gaming, da Signal in der  Grafikkarte Digital. Wird Digital an den Monitor übertragen[Besseres  spielerlebnis)


Bedingt richtig. DVI bietet das gleiche Signal. HDMI überträgt nur zusätzlich noch den Sound mit.  Es macht also keinen Unterschied ob du DVI oder HDMI nimmst.
Es sei denn bei 120Hz. Hier ist ein Dual-DVI-D Kabel oder ein DisplayPort-Kabel Pflicht. 

Einen 27" für unter 300€ zu finden ist nicht leicht. 

P/L-Technisch wäre hier wohl der Asus am besten:
ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Bei den 24" Geräten würde ich zu einem IPS-Panel Monitor greifen. Alleine schon wegen den genaueren Farbabstufungen lohnt sich das.  

Der LG hier bietet ein wirklich gutes Gesamtpaket. 
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Falls es 16:10 sein soll: 
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Der "kleine" Bruder: (in einigen Dingen sogar besser als der große Bruder)
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## phqish (22. August 2012)

Habe aber gehört,dass ips Panels wegen schlechterer Redaktionszeit als tn Panels schlechter sind(ist da wirklich ein sooo großer Unterschied)wenn nicht könnte ich mich nämlich auch mich einem 24/23 zöllner anfreunden)[in meinem fall vll sogar besser da ich schätzungsweise 50-60cm von Bildschirm entfernt sitzte]

Wie sieht es hier aus,was sind die 120hz Optionen um
Den Preis,...


Wie sieht's Eig mit diesem
Hier aus,mir is nämlich egal ob ich noch 2wochen warte oder nicht.

LG IPS7 27 zoll


----------



## Marci010593 (22. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Hmm ich weiß nicht was Du zu diesen Monitor hällst und zwar dem Samsung P2770HD und bin mit diesem voll und ganz zufrieden macht seine Arbeit sehr gut ist allerdings ein TN-Pannel keine Ahnung ob du unbedingt ein IPS-Pannel willst aber dieser Samsung Monitor ist meiner Meinung nach Spitze. Also im anderen falle kannst Du auch einen LED Monitor nehmen wenn Dir diese besser gefallen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Marcel G.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

120Hz mit 300€ ist schwer. 

Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23" (LS23A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+58€
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den LG mit 27" hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut.


----------



## phqish (22. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Welchen von den 2 monitoren kann man mehr empfehlen??

BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE)                          BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23"                          Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23" (LS23A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Danke im vorhinaus für antwort, lg phqish

ps: währen die beide dann auch für filmschauen & filmbearbeitung gut??


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Farbtechnisch ist der Samsung besser.  



> ps: währen die beide dann auch für filmschauen & filmbearbeitung gut??


Solange sich Filmbearbeitung nicht auf das Profi-Segment bezieht, sollte man damit auf jeden Fall gut auskommen.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Wie schon unser netter Moderator sagt ist der Samsung besser. 
Kann meinem Vorredner da einfach nur zustimmen, selbst habe ich diesen Monitor leider noch nicht getestet aber die technischen Details sind vielversprechend 

Grüße: Marci


----------



## phqish (25. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Hey.danke für schnelle antwort.

also ist der samsung besser, hat bei den test nämlich schlechter abgeschnitten als der benq.

habe sammel-threat angeschaut aber bin nicht recht schlau daraus geworden.
welcher der 27 Zoll bildschirme ist der beste für gaming & film

=>sitze so ca 30 cm von bildschirm entfernt,wieviel zoll ist da empfehlenswert.
+
=>merkt man den unterschied zwischen 60hz & 120hz wirklich so stark??

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen??

danke,phqish


----------



## BeatBlaster (26. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Hi, ich habe einen Acer G245Hq, mit 24 Zoll und muss sagen das er ein super Bild mit gutem Kontrast hat. Und er wäre sehr günstig zu ergattern (mit coolem Design). Sowie hat er 2 ms Reaktionszeit, das müsste gut genug sein.   Acer G245HCbid, 24" (ET.FG5HE.C01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zu den 60 vs. 120 hz kann ich net viel sagen, aber denke schon das man es leicht bemerkt bei schnellen sportspielen oder so.
LG


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*



> =>sitze so ca 30 cm von bildschirm entfernt,wieviel zoll ist da empfehlenswert.


Da würde ich einen 24" nehmen. 30cm ist schon arg wenig. 



> =>merkt man den unterschied zwischen 60hz & 120hz wirklich so stark??


Ja. Gerade bei schnellen Shootern, aber auch im Desktopbetrieb merkt man den Unterschied schon deutlich. 



> was würdet ihr mir empfehlen??


Einen guten 27" 120Hz für unter 300€ zu finden, ist schwer. Ich persönlich würde zum Asus greifen.
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den 24" geht meine Empfehlung noch immer an den Samsung. Der ist vom Kontrast her einfach besser als der BenQ. 
Hat dafür aber den Nachteil das er nicht Nvidia´s 3D Vision II unterstützt. 

Das Problem bei dir ist aber der Sitzabstand. 30cm ist schon arg wenig. Geht da nicht noch mehr? Ich hab selbst lange suchen müssen, bis ich den passenden "Schreibtisch" gefunden habe.  
Da kein Möbelhaus das hatte was ich gesucht habe, musste ich improvisieren und hab mir einen Küchenarbeitsplatte zurecht schneiden lassen. Diese wurde mit einer Anti-Kratzerbeschichtung überzogen und abgerundet. Mein Sitzabstand ist nun ca. 70-80cm. 

Hier mal ein Pic davon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture465603-dsc00428.html

Zu Acer:
Acer empfehle ich bewussst nicht. Mit der Marke hatte ich (leider) schon viel zu viele Probleme. Blaustich, Unschärfe, Verarbeitung etc..


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Da kann ich dir den empfehlen, gibts in jeder Grösse:

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## McRoll (31. August 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem aus : Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hat bei Prad und anderen Tests halbwegs ordentlich abgeschnitten, überlege mir den zu holen.


----------



## phqish (2. September 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Ähm, das mit Sitzabstand (wie bereits über freund-Acc geschrieben), hab mich leider verschätzt


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Dann sollte ein 27" schon passen.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Edit:
@painkiller jetztists weg


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

Wie oft willst du das denn noch fragen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/234635-dell-ultrasharp-u2412m-zum-zocken.html


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

*AW: 24-27 zoll gaming-monitor unter 300€*

BenQ G2420HDB 24 Zoll Monitor vergleichen und günstig kaufen. Monitore bei Shopping.com Deutschland

BenQ G2420HD


----------

